# Kreg Router Stand Cabinet



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

About a month ago I purchased a kreg router table, stand, and fence combo. I finally got around to building a cabinet to store all the accessories, tools, bits, and more. I started by drawing a rough plan on paper and proceeded to build and alter the plan as needed. I have a tendency to work backwards...while most folks plan in detail I usually make things up as I go:blink:

I was using the cart to store some boards and liked how much the added mass deadened vibration and noise. Wanting to eventually build a cabinet anyway, this spurred my motivation.
<photo moved to second post>

3/4 ply using dados and rabbets throughout. I wanted the back panel to interlock with every part of the cabinet.
<photo moved to second post>
<photo moved to second post>

The back panel was a maze of dados and I was crossing my fingers that all the measurements were dead on so it would fit.








Dry fit...a little tap from a rubber mallet and the back panel snapped into place! I'll sand all the edges slightly before gluing to help assembly.








I'll glue it up today and get it installed inside the table base. The next steps will be drawers, remote on/off switch, dust collection, and finally trim. When it's all done, because this is a popular router stand, I may draw up some plans using sketchup for anyone that is interested.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

My first 3 photos didn't show up for some reason so here they are...


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

The glue-up went well. I had to disassemble the lower part of the table to get the cabinet installed.





























I'll start on the drawers tomorrow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Aaron_TX (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm currently looking for a router table, how you like you table so far.
Love you project


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great!

Subscribed


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Really great job! It fits so nicely there, it almost looks like Kreg sells it as an optional accessory.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I rely like how you added to that table. I'd like to do something similar to my table, however it'll be more challenging as my legs are are angled.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments everyone

Aaron_TX - I really like the table. I look for excuses to use it and try different things.

captainawesome - Kreg does offer free plans to make a storage unit for this base. I think owners can go to the kreg website and enter their serial # to download the plans.

Started making the drawers out of 1/2" aspen but ran out. Only had enough to finish 2 drawers today. I used box joinery and a rabbet around the inside of the bottom for MDF bottoms.















I'm using some mahogany that was laying around for the fronts.








Not sure if I want to use these hickory pulls or get some knobs.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

No problem starting to fill the drawers right away.















Haven't decided if I'm going to stick with mahogany for the trim or use maple.








It's going to be a few days before I get more aspen for the drawers so in the meantime I'll make the rest of the fronts and other details.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it, :thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks very nice! I have the model with the splayed legs, but I'd love to do something like what you have done!


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

*a little more progress, ideas welcome*

Been a little busy with other projects but I got around to finishing the drawers and fronts with the exception of the drawer bottoms on the lower 3 and the door on the router compartment itself. It's beginning to take shape. I'm thinking of having the door to the router area fold downward.














I am having trouble determining how exactly to do the dust collection. I put a 4" hole in the back although I only have a shop vac right now which is 2". I did this to make it future proof. This isn't a problem because I have seen 4" to 2" reducing bulkheads available. The fence itself has a 2"dust port. In addition, the router came with the smaller vac attachment (1" looks like") that mounts on the base of the router. I have seen this attachment used when a router is operated freehand, do any of you use this feature when it's mounted under a table?

At any rate, I can see myself adding some sort of manifold to the back of the cabinet with a blast gate to the fence...because I often remove the fence and would need to close off vacuum that would run to it.

Both sides of the cabinet are inset about 2". I did this to keep the drawers accessible within the angle iron legs of the base. I originally thought this would be a good location for the remote switch and to possibly put pegboard to hang accessories like the collet wrench. I'm second guessing this now and considering mounting the remote switch, which I haven't purchased yet, on the upper middle door. The drawers provide plenty of storage for accessories like the wrench and I think hanging a bunch of things on the outside will make it look gaudy besides clanking around when I roll the table across the floor. I'm looking for others ideas and thoughts on this.

In addition to figuring out all of that, next is to finish the drawer bottoms and trim on the front. I decided to go with the hickory drawer pulls which are left over from another project.


----------



## rpaul1 (Dec 7, 2018)

JohnnyG73 said:


> Been a little busy with other projects but I got around to finishing the drawers and fronts with the exception of the drawer bottoms on the lower 3 and the door on the router compartment itself. It's beginning to take shape. I'm thinking of having the door to the router area fold downward.
> View attachment 91137
> 
> View attachment 91138
> ...


did you ever do a sketch plan for this? - It's the best version I've seen for a Kreg table.


----------

